# Fail to build recent kernel!



## freemason (Sep 28, 2012)

This is how my kernel is configured:

```
ident LITE

cpu I686_CPU

options SCHED_ULE,PREEMPTION
option INET
options FFS,SOFTUPDATES,UFS_ACL,UFS_DIRHASH,GEOM_LABEL
options SYSVSHM,SYSVMSG,SYSVSEM
option _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING
option PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
option KBD_INSTALL_CDEV
option HWPMC_HOOKS
option SMP
options ATA_CAM,ATA_STATIC_ID,SCSI_NO_OP_STRINGS,SCSI_DELAY=500
options IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE,IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH
option SC_NO_SYSMOUSE
options SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_CYAN|BG_BLACK),SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_WHITE|BG_BLACK)
#options TEKEN_UTF8

devices apic,acpi,pci
devices scbus,da,pass,cd
device ctl
devices atkbdc,atkbd,psm
devices vga,sc
device pmtimer
devices loop,ether,bpf
```

And it won't compile.
It seems that manuals often tell lies and we can't just write something like "devices x,y,z,..."

THANKS!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

freemason said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry. It seems that manuals often tell lies.
> So we can't just write something like "devices x,y,z,..."



Where in the manual does it state that?


----------



## freemason (Oct 1, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Where in the manual does it state that?




```
> man 5 config
```



> device name [, name [...]]
> devices name [, name [...]]
> Configures the specified devices for inclusion into the kernel
> image.





> option optionspec [, optionspec [...]]
> options optionspec [, optionspec [...]]
> Add compile time kernel options to the kernel build.  Each option
> specification has the form
> ...


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2012)

config(5) shows device names and optionspecs separated by spaces.


----------



## freemason (Oct 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> config(5) shows device names and optionspecs separated by spaces.


Added spaces before and after commas.
Kernel now compiles OK. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 1, 2012)

freemason, it is better you not delete posts from a thread. You're doing it a lot, and the threads make absolutely no sense after a while. So, too bad if what you post turns out to be wrong or incomplete, just leave the topic intact. People learn from that just as well.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2012)

freemason said:
			
		

> and commas.



Yes, but you had the commas in your example.


----------

